# Geflochtene schnur für die Feeder?!



## Feederfreak 100 (16. November 2014)

Hallo boardies.ich bin momentan am überlegen ob ich mir für dir nächste feeder Saison vielleicht eine geflochtene Schnur zulege, und wenn ja welche Vorteile hat sie gegenüber einer monovielen Schnur?Würde mich über baldige Antwort freuen!!#h:m#h


----------



## zeitgeist91 (16. November 2014)

*AW: Geflochtene schnur für die Feeder?!*

Sehr dehnungsarm. Lohnt sich bei großen Distanzen. 

Empfehle dann allerdings den Einsatz von Feedergum. 

Wenn du aber nicht auf große Distanzen fischt, würde ich immer zu einer monofilen Schnur raten. 

Besten Gruß


----------



## Feederfreak 100 (16. November 2014)

*AW: Geflochtene schnur für die Feeder?!*

Gut für stärkere Strömung?


----------



## Sharpo (17. November 2014)

*AW: Geflochtene schnur für die Feeder?!*

Nein,
auf Grund der Wicklung der geflochtenen Schnur kommt es unter Wasser zu Verwirbelungen. 
Diese erzeugen unter anderem Töne.
Bei starker Strömung ist eine monofile Schnur besser.


----------



## Feederfreak 100 (17. November 2014)

*AW: Geflochtene schnur für die Feeder?!*

Okay.Aber ich würde gerne noch weitere Meinungen hören!


----------



## Fr33 (17. November 2014)

*AW: Geflochtene schnur für die Feeder?!*

Da geflochtene Schnüre Schwimmen (die meisten zumindest) und die Hersteller Diameterangaben auch nie ganz passen, kann das Feedern mit Geflecht mitunter eher nachteilig sein.


Vorallem muss da ne Schlagschnur oder sowas ran, da das Geflecht bei Kontakt mit Muscheln, Steinen etc. sehr schnell durch ist.


Der einzige Vorteil ist eig nur die Bisserkennung ab Distanzen von 80m. Da KANN Mono etwas zuviel puffern.....


----------



## Feederfreak 100 (17. November 2014)

*AW: Geflochtene schnur für die Feeder?!*

Ok!Das sind praktische Informationen!!!!!*


----------



## feederbrassen (17. November 2014)

*AW: Geflochtene schnur für die Feeder?!*

Hallo,
ich fische nur Monoschnur bis etwa 100 m Endfernung.
Milo Fortress Feeder sehr wenig Dehnung ,gute abriebfestigkeit.
Bißerkennung ist auch auf Distanz überhaupt kein Thema ,wehalb ich den ganzen Hype um Geflecht nicht nachvollziehen kann. 
Benutze ich als 20 er im See und 25 er für die Flussfischerei,
Rhein und Maas.
Im Fluss  und für Gewaltwürfe habe ich allerdings noch ne 30er Mono als Schlagschnur davor .

Ergänzend : Geflecht habe ich mal gefischt aber  a,muss man wegen Muscheln usw. eh mit Schlagschnur fischen b steigen einem ohne Puffer zuviele Fische aus .
Zudem finde ich die ganze Montage dann zu fehleranfällig.


----------



## sasa (19. November 2014)

*AW: Geflochtene schnur für die Feeder?!*

Hi,
Ich Fisch geflochtene und monofil, auch bei größeren Fischen hat die monofile ihre Vorteile wegen der pufferung. geflochtene macht nur Sinn wenn es auf weite ankommt. Der einzige Nachteil der monofillen ist das man die Schnur öfters wechseln muss wie die geflochtene. Ich schneid je nach Abrieb die ersten paar Meter ab. Was mir bei der monofillen gefällt ist das ich den schlagschnur Knoten nicht habe.


----------



## feederbrassen (19. November 2014)

*AW: Geflochtene schnur für die Feeder?!*



sasa schrieb:


> Was mir bei der monofillen gefällt ist das ich den schlagschnur Knoten nicht habe.



Häää? |bigeyes


----------



## sasa (23. November 2014)

*AW: Geflochtene schnur für die Feeder?!*

Hi feederbrassen, 
Ich Fisch ne laufmontage, der Wirbel für den Korb läuft direkt auf der Hauptschnur.


----------



## feederbrassen (23. November 2014)

*AW: Geflochtene schnur für die Feeder?!*



sasa schrieb:


> Hi feederbrassen,
> Ich Fisch ne laufmontage, der Wirbel für den Korb läuft direkt auf der Hauptschnur.



So habe ich anfangs auch mal gefischt.
Schlaufenmontage finde ich da besser.


----------



## sasa (23. November 2014)

*AW: Geflochtene schnur für die Feeder?!*

ja ist ganz klar besser federbrassen, weniger vertüdelungen.
mit der geflochtenen und schlagschnur auf weite distanz fisch ich auch nur schlaufenmontage.
ich nehm beid der laufmontage auf nahdistanz

http://www.friedfischen.de/de/vorfa...fer-bead-terminal-pack-natural-brown-717.html

http://www.friedfischen.de/de/vorfachmaterial/gardner-target-anti-tangle-sleeves-natural-brown.html

das klappt ganz gut, die montage streckt sich
bei eingeklippter schnur.


----------



## feederbrassen (23. November 2014)

*AW: Geflochtene schnur für die Feeder?!*

Ich fisch nur Monoschnur auch auf Distanz.
Schlagschnur verwende ich für Gewaltwürfe und die Flussfischerei.
Bei mir hängt  der Korb an Feedergum das an jedem Ende 
einen angeknoteten Karabienerwirbel hat.
Das hängt dann in der Schlaufe.#6
Mache ich jetzt seid zich Jahren so und es funzt.


----------



## sasa (24. November 2014)

*AW: Geflochtene schnur für die Feeder?!*

wie aknn ich das verstehen frederbrassen, der schlaufeteil wo der korb läuft ist aus feedergum. bindetst du die schlaufe direkt mit deiner hauptschnur.


----------



## feederbrassen (25. November 2014)

*AW: Geflochtene schnur für die Feeder?!*



sasa schrieb:


> wie aknn ich das verstehen frederbrassen, der schlaufeteil wo der korb läuft ist aus feedergum. bindetst du die schlaufe direkt mit deiner hauptschnur.



Die Schlaufe wird aus der Hauptschnur gebunden oder wenn erforderlich aus der Schlagschnur.
Das Feedergum ist etwa 5 cm lang.
An jedem Ende ein Karabinerwirbel angeknotet.
An einen Karabiner den Futterkorb und den anderen in die Schlaufe einhängen.


----------



## Mutzenbacher (26. November 2014)

*AW: Geflochtene schnur für die Feeder?!*

... und in 1 - 2 Wochen friert Dir, in dieser Jahreszeit, die Geflochtene durch. Das kann Die bei mono nicht passieren.


----------



## DerJörg (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Geflochtene schnur für die Feeder?!*

Hi

Ich Feeder Am Rhein nur geflochtener  Schnur ... hab je eine Bremse an der Rolle.
Auch der Haken ist an Geflochtener Schnur.
Sehe jeden Zupper und das Rollen von den Blei.

Warum alles geflochten? Wegen der Krabben, ja nun habe ich auch Grundeln.

Ach bei mir gibt es kaum Muschelbänke nur Kies oder Steine ;O)
Mit der Geflochtenen Schnur kann ich fast jeden Häger lösen und habe kaum Abrisse.


----------



## dr.zeto (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Geflochtene schnur für die Feeder?!*

Ich fische sowohl monofile als auch geflochtene Schnur. Das ist abhängig von verschiedenen Faktoren welche ich was benutze.
Die erste Entscheidung die ich treffen muß betrifft die Entfernung in der ich angel. Liegt diese 50 Meter + dann benutze ich geflochtene. Hier schalte ich aber auf alle Fälle monofile Schnur vor. Das hat zum einen den Grund, dass man in der Endphase des Drills von dem Puffereffekt der monofilen Schnur profitiert und man gleichzeitig einen viel höheren Abriebschutz bei Grundkontakt hat. Steine, Muscheln sind tödlich für eine  geflochtene Schnur. Apropos: Ich fische übrigens im Main mit einer 12er bis 14er geflochtene von Gigafish (Powerline). Ich will keine Werbung machen, aber wenn man zu geflochtener Schnur greift, dann nicht zu dem billigsten Dyneema-Material was der Markt hergibt. (Lidl, EBay, etc.). Schnüre wie Powerline, PowerPro, SpiderWire, etc. haben eine deutlich bessere Verarbeitung als das Billig-Getüddel.

Angel ich im Winter, kommt ausschließlich monofile Schnur zum Einsatz. Geflochtene Schnur kann vereisen und dann quasi "abbrechen".

Ob eine Schnur besser oder schlechte für starke Strömung geeignet ist ? Tendenziell würde ich bei starker Strömung zu geflochtener Schnur greifen (in Kombi mit monofiler als Schlagschnur, ca. 0.25er bis 0.30er; je nach Gewässer und Fischart). 

Wichtig: wenn man vorher lange Zeit mit monofiler Schnur gefischt hat und umsteigt, sollte man sich eine kleine Eingewöhnungsphase gönnen. Ich hatte in der ersten Zeit immer den Eindruck Fehlbisse zu haben. Tatsächlich habe ich bei der ersten Verwendung von Geflochtener zum ersten mal gesehen wie exakt die Bißanzeige ist und daß selbst feinste Schnurschwimmer und Anfasser angezeigt werden Dabei habe ich versucht "Bisse" anzuschlagen und oft in´s Leere gehauen. Diese "Bisse" wären mit mit monofiler vermutlich gar nicht erst angezeigt worden. Wie gesagt, geflochtene macht Sinn, aber es kommt auf die Entfernung, das Gewässer und die Zielfische an.


----------



## feederbrassen (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Geflochtene schnur für die Feeder?!*



dr.zeto schrieb:


> Tatsächlich habe ich bei der ersten Verwendung von Geflochtener zum ersten mal gesehen wie exakt die Bißanzeige ist und daß selbst feinste Schnurschwimmer und Anfasser angezeigt werden Dabei habe ich versucht "Bisse" anzuschlagen und oft in´s Leere gehauen. Diese "Bisse" wären mit mit monofiler vermutlich gar nicht erst angezeigt worden.



;+  Hmm,vielleicht mal die verwendete Montage überdenken.
Kleinigkeiten bewirken manchmal den Aha effekt.


----------



## dr.zeto (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Geflochtene schnur für die Feeder?!*

Ja, das mit der Montage stimmt schon.
Damals fischte ich noch mit einem Körbchen welches direkt auf der geflochtenen Schnur lief. Dann folgte eine Gummiperle und ein Wirbel. Dann das Vorfach. Die Jahre zuvor hab ich so gefischt und mir kaum bis gar keine Gedanken gemacht über die Montage.
Da ich auch keinen monofilen "Vorläufer" hatte habe ich dann auch manchmal die Erfahrung gemacht, dass "grundaffine" Fische wie Barben und steile Kanten wie Fahrrinnen sich nicht unbedingt vertragen. Hatte häufig Abrisse, weil die geflochtene - ich wollte ja "nur mal testen" - billigstes flach geflochtenes Dyneema war. Hat sich ratzfatz durchgescheuert... Oh Wunder. Später habe ich dann eine Schlagschnur verwendet und die Schlaufenmontage benutzt. Jetzt sah die Hak-Quote gleich viel progessiver aus... :vik:

Aber ein Teil der "Fehlbisse" waren tatsächlich auch Schnurschwimmer etc die ich zuvor nie wirklich bemerkte. Feinste Bisse bewirkten gleich einen Spitzenausschlag wie früher normale Bisse und wurden dann mit entsprechender Erwartungshaltung quittiert. Wie gesagt, leider oftmals ohne Erfolg.

Zusammenfassung:
Sommer kurze Distanz = Monofile 
Sommer hohe Distanz (50 m+) = geflochtene Schnur mit ca. 6-7m monofiler Schlagschnur + Schlaufenmontage
Winter = Monofile Schnur

#6


----------



## Joschkopp (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Geflochtene schnur für die Feeder?!*

Moin Leute,

Wollte mal geflochtene Schnur ausprobieren.
Was haltet Ihr von der Schnur zum feedern im Fluß?

http://www.kl-angelsport.de/nash-nxt-bullet-braid-500-m.html in 15 LB bzw. 0.23 Durchmesser

oder etwas Günstiger...
http://www.kl-angelsport.de/carp-sh...imax-cult-camou-mask-sinking-braid-500-m.html in 15 LB bzw. 0.20 Durchmesser.

Gefischt wird in mittleren Flüßen mit teilweise starker Strömung.
Dieses Jahr bevorzugt auf Barben.

Tight Lines


----------

